# OMG !!! EASTENDERS tonight ....



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

How sad was that ......i didnt expect that .....   ..........

Love Hope XXX


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm sorry they killed Danielle off though, a bit of a cop out if you ask me


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Think it would of been a great storyline of they had kept her in it


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes I think they should have kept her in too.


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

i am a little bit cross. although i know its just a story, but after all these weeks of the story leading us to a reunion...and it was snatched away from us. But they did the same with Tiffany, many years ago. 
However, my dh has reminded me that i need to get a life. 
j x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

joxxii said:


> i am a little bit cross. a;though i know its just a story, but after all these weeks of the story leading us to a reunion...and it was snatched away from us. But they did the same with Tiffany, many years ago.
> However, my dh has reminded me that i need to get a life.
> j x


That's exactly what I thought, Frank & Tiffany all over again


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

what a load of pants, afraid I hate all the soaps, had it on in the background


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

not a big EE fan recently.............. but did find that a episode sad , wish it was Archie they had binned


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Gutted and shocked!!!

Was hoping for the happy ever after!!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

But is she dead??  

Maybe they will resus her  .

Louj


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

OMG OMG - she is dead alright 

i knew it was going to happen but it had me gripped and the tears i shed 

how sad am i ? 

i hope Archie gets just desserts ! 

Mini xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Acc to sky (looking ahead on the index) she is indeed no longer with us.

didnt see it coming even with the EE "tragedy" headline on the front of some mags. Was really hoping something would happen to archie.

Gutted..

all a bit familiar though as others have said and tbh I think its all getting very predictable


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Won't be watching it now, fed up with the same old storylines


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

maybe they will do a "Bobby Ewing" moment and make her live as though it was a bad dream 

here's hoping and dreaming 

Mini xx


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Next week's radio times hints at some sort of violent act involving a cement mixer, but it did not say who was involved. I am sure Archie will get what's due!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

cement mixer eh.. Cant remember them using one of those before.....


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh God i sooo didnt see that one coming  

I still feel upset now   

Dont think they should have killed her off - but im so glad its all come to a head as they didnt half drag it out


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Have to say tho ..i think Larry Lamb (yeh thats his name) who plays Archie has done great job ... so different to him in Gavin & Stacey ....


Love Hope XX


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Superb baddy. But oh so bad!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

D'you think he really loves Peggy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I think he would make a great dracula!!!!

knew Id seen him somewhere


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh yeah - he would make an amazing dracula   

Think he only loves himself though - not peggy


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

No dont think he loves anyone but himself in some twisted ay ..& think his relationship with 'his girls' esp Ronnie is bit weird/sick...gosh talking like its real ...   


XXXX


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Was I the only one that winced when he kissed Ronnies face when he comforted her


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

dp doesnt watch it much but he agrees with you hope...in fact hes convinced danielle was archies daughter.....da da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

no pw we winced too


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

EBW1969 said:


> dp doesnt watch it much but he agrees with you hope...in fact hes convinced danielle was archies daughter.....da da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


That's what I've been wondering too !!

Certainly didn't see Danielle dying coming though....bit of a shock.....bit annoyed after so long dragging it out & then this happening.....all doom & gloom for the Mitchells as usual....why couldn't they have had a bit of a happier ending for once ?


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

who died? I hate soaps but you've got me all intrigued


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i knew she was going to die but i still got hystrerical!!! curled up on sofa with hottie bottie due to really bad AF pains and OMG i really shouldnt have watched DP was laughing i was crying so much i had mascara and snot (TMI) all down my face!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I missed the bit how she dies one minute she was in Stacey's and then I saw Ronnie craddling her!!  Did she get hit by a car?
L


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah Janine run her over


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yup. driven by Janine but Danielle was stood in the road for a few secs & Janine says she didn't see her


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

why cant eastenders do happy endings  

i think some of you are right i reckon Danielle was Archie's he was way to close to Ronnie comforting her made my guts turn! DIRTY OLD MAN!


----------



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

I missed the episode tonight.....did Danielle get to tell Ronnie the ruth before she died?


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Yes - you really should watch the omnibus it was really good


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

OMG!!!!! GUTTED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't believe they killed off Danielle. I hope Archie gets whats coming for him and that Janine gets locked up for drinking and driving/death by dangerous driving. She so deserves it. 

Not sure whats going on with Dotty. Doesn't make sense that a little girl would be manipulated to be so nasty by her dad. 

Jen x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Last night's EE annoyed me so much I didn't even have any sadness in me! I wasn't expecting what happened & cannot believe they dragged out the story line for all that time for Danielle to just instantly die! 
As for Janine running her over, D was stood there for about a minute with J's headlights on her and around that little back street she could barely be driving more than 15mph!  

Man, I know it's just a soap but last night's ending really wound me up


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Couldn't believe what happened!! Dh snored all the way through it   
Hope Archie gets his comeuppance!

xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

This was the worst episode of Eastenders I have ever seen - it cannot get any more far fetched! It's about time they put some speed bumps around that square! It is a death trap for pedestrians!!


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

nxt week heather announces shes pregnant but won't let on who's the dad ?
      
                                    lv marie76xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

huh??!!! is it me or was it deathly boring tonight.. lost interest in it maybe......


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

marie 76 said:


> nxt week heather announces shes pregnant but won't let on who's the dad ?
> 
> lv marie76xx


   No way!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Siobhan1 said:


> marie 76 said:
> 
> 
> > nxt week heather announces shes pregnant but won't let on who's the dad ?
> ...


really


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

We should take bets - I reckon it's George Michael!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed said:


> We should take bets - I reckon it's George Michael!


   Don't even joke about it! 

It is all getting a bit far-fetched. Peggy's evil face just makes me    "Kill 'im Phiwl"   

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

It is pretty ridiculous at the moment - I am still watching it though


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

im still watching too have been glues t it, the whole Danielle story dragged on and on and on but i had to keep watching was gutted that she died  but she did kinda watch the car coming straight for her!!!! was too far fetched janine didnt even break but at least they kept it true to soap style!!!!



Greeneyed said:


> This was the worst episode of Eastenders I have ever seen - it cannot get any more far fetched! It's about time they put some speed bumps around that square! It is a death trap for pedestrians!!


  i know how many people have been knocked down on that square!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

heather pg!!!!! who on earth by  

L xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello there sorry for butting in but Heather is haveing a doner egg thats what hubby said  I actully cryed when danielle died twise 

Kitten


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

As in Doner Kebab?   

Max Branning has been single for a while....... As has Patrick!  My money is still on George though! Hopefully he'll make a guest apprearance!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello I'm such an  sometimes   DONOR I think Patrick is the father he likes a cuddly woman i.e pat

Kitten


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah I reckon Patrick is deffo in the running, didn't she work in his shop?


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

did we actually find out who passed the yoghurt pot lid under the loo toilet yet??have i missed that bit


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes she did work in the shop  and i think it was Shirley with the yogurt pot lid
Kitten


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i missed the yogurt pot lid bit   confused!!!

donor egg   m confused again so is they going to go through all the treatment side of it in the story line, they havent started that yet mmmm wonder who daddy will be .........  im liking the george theory


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

W4M - I think you might be on to somethere there - I can't remember that we did ever see who passed her the yogurt pot lid!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe it's Phil & then Heather & Shirley could fight over him!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

DivaB   If only life were that easy eh hun? 

What on earth are you all on about I don't know about a yoghurt pot, I must've missed that?   I am sooooooooooo hoping George makes an appearance it would be worth it just for the comedy factor! 

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

can anyone tell me where that snow came from last week in EE?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

lol! Me & DH were thinking exactly the same!! It was about 10 inch deep near Arthurs bench where max was sat!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

spooky.

Seriously though youd have thought they would have had the sense to clear it!


----------

